# We couldn’t refresh the connection. Please go to existing connections and verify they connect to the file or server.



## Alice Morland (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi fellow Excel users and fans,

Huge problem here that is freaking annoying. Hope you guys can help.

I've built a beautiful Excel with:
1. PowerQuery to bring in Data;
2. PowerPivot to link them together.

For step 1, I refresh the queries just fine.
But for step 2, when click Refresh All in the power pivot, it says Error: We couldn’t refresh the connection. Please go to existing connections and verify they connect to the file or server.

What is going on??? The stupid data source is right there!! Help a girl out please.

And yes, I've tried recreating it from scratch - twice. What am I doing wrong?

Thanks in advance,

Alice


----------



## Cool blue (Jun 18, 2018)

I feel your pain @Alice, how are you bringing the data in? Like, ODBC or what?


----------



## Alice Morland (Jun 18, 2018)

Hey Blue, from 3 excel files AND 3 Salesforce reports (direct connection).

Buuuut, I think I may have a solution: when creating the PowerQuery, I've added it to the Data Model. When it crashed and burned, it wasn't (only the resulting table was manually added).

Seems to work!


----------

